# Neon tetras and African dwarf frogs?



## katelyn33 (Apr 11, 2015)

I currently have 1 male betta in a 10 gallon tank. I recently saw some African dwarf frogs and thought how fun it would be to have a couple of my own. I researched and I think I would get 2-3. I researched some more and found that neon tetras can house with ADF(African dwarf frogs) and bettas? I would get 6-8. I have a 2.5 gal, could I have the 2 ADF and 6 tetras together in there? Or only the 2 ADF? My main question though and the reason I'm asking on here specifically for bettas is *can I house 1 male betta, 2 ADF, & 6 tetras in a 10 gallon?* thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

katelyn33 said:


> I currently have 1 male betta in a 10 gallon tank. I recently saw some African dwarf frogs and thought how fun it would be to have a couple of my own. I researched and I think I would get 2-3. I researched some more and found that neon tetras can house with ADF(African dwarf frogs) and bettas? I would get 6-8. I have a 2.5 gal, could I have the 2 ADF and 6 tetras together in there? Or only the 2 ADF? My main question though and the reason I'm asking on here specifically for bettas is *can I house 1 male betta, 2 ADF, & 6 tetras in a 10 gallon?* thank you!


I have all three and I wouldn't house Neons with a Betta in a tank that small. They are terrible fin biters, IME. Instead, you could have a maximum of six ADF with your Betta in a 10 gallon. Depending on filtration you could also have a school of peacefu fish like Ember Tetra. You will need water circulation so if you have a filter turned way down or baffled it probably won't work. Betta-based community tanks are the reason I have internal filters.

You definitely can't have Neons in a 2.5. ADF are extremely social and do their best in groups of 3+. A 2.5 would be too smal for that, as well.

Hopes this help.


----------



## katelyn33 (Apr 11, 2015)

I read that neon tetras are generally not as nippy as other tetras but maybe that information wasn't correct. I also read that ADFs need about 1 gallon each and can live in twos, so would it be okay to just have 2 in the tank or maybe with lots of scheduled water changes could I keep 3 in the 2.5? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

katelyn33 said:


> I read that neon tetras are generally not as nippy as other tetras but maybe that information wasn't correct. I also read that ADFs need about 1 gallon each and can live in twos, so would it be okay to just have 2 in the tank or maybe with lots of scheduled water changes could I keep 3 in the 2.5? Thank you for your help!!


You're welcome.

Have you thought about shrimp or dwarf crays in the 2.5? They don't really need a heater as they prefer cooler temperatures. And a small internal or sponge filter works great.

The problems with a 2.5 is when you factor in substrate, equipment, decor, etc., it holds around 1.75. I had to redo the 2.5 when I put Dexter in it the other night is the only reason I know how much it took to fill it.

I read about two ADF being fine so I got Esmeralda and Clayton. Their behavior completely changed when I added four more. Before they spent most of their time in hides; now they are out all of the time. And seeing six of them piled on top of each other is a hoot! 

I have found Neons quite nippy; they've even managed to nip my Plakat's caudal which I would have thought nearly impossible. They don't nip at the other fish; just the Betta. But everyone has a different experience.

If you want Neons go for it as long as you have a back up plan. I would get at the least tree ADF; they need more for security in a mixed-species tank.


----------



## Irish Eyes (May 19, 2015)

I have never had problems with Neon Tetras nipping fins of any long-finned fish kept with them in a community tank (bettas, guppies, fancy goldfish, etc.). Other tetra species? Yes. Neons? Never. I also keep zebra danios in community tanks (I have one setup with the danios in it, and one with the neons in it atm). I've never had a problem with them, either.

I've never kept dwarf frogs. I always hear that they're escape artists extraordinaire, and have just never cared to try keeping them.

I do think your setup is too small to house all of those fish in, though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've had the exact opposite experience as Irish Eyes; that's why I say everyone's experience with Neons is different.

In a 10 if you have enough filtration you have a lot of options. I have six ADF with Pie in the 10. I also have Pygmy Cories, Celestial Pearl Danios and Espei Rasbora. It is packed, literally, with plants and with weekly 25% water changes the parameters stay 0 Ammonia and under 10 Nitrates even though the tank is overstocked. But....I've been keeping fish for 55 years and wouldn't recommend what I have for new fish owners.

If you go with Neons, I would do five ADF and 10 Neons.


----------

